# Clunking noise on slight turn.



## Bowski92 (Dec 19, 2005)

92 King cab 4X4 6 cyl. This clunking happens when turning slightly and seems to come from the front left side. Doesn't happen on sharp turns. It only seems to make the noise when I am accelerating. The front right wheel almost feels like it is grabbing the pavement when turning. From what I have gathered from other posts it seems to be bushing in leaf springs or loose torsion bars. I initially thought of the front CV joints worn out.
Any thoughts or past experiences.
Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check your stabilizer bar links... if their still there


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Torsion bars can't be loose or they wouldn't work at all. Leaf springs are in the rear of course, so that's not it. CV joint don't spin in 2WD, so that's not it. Check your compression rods and bushings. Have you had an alignment recently or at all? Check steering parts for looseness as well.


----------



## Bowski92 (Dec 19, 2005)

Good ideas, I think I will have it to the shop for a wheel alignment, see what they say. I had the truck up on jacks and ran it, couldn't reproduce the sound. I guess it needs the force of the turn. Weird it only happens at the start of the turn, the sharper the turn, the noise goes away.
Once the truck was up on jacks, I tried to spin the back wheels by hand and it is difficult to turn by hand. Shouldn't they be free moving if it's in neutral? Also just noticed one of the back tires to be worn more on the inside edge. . .Any ideas???
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

88pathoffroad said:


> CV joint don't spin in 2WD, so that's not it.


I'm nitpicking here.

If you have manually locking hubs, and you leave them locked but shift the transfer case back to 2wd, then the CV shafts will still spin. Since I don't know what you've got on your truck, it's worth mentioning.

Otherwise, 88's correct on all points.

Fred


----------



## Bowski92 (Dec 19, 2005)

So, I think the problem to the clunking sound was this: changed the rear diff oil a couple weeks before the sound. I used an 80w90 oil with LSD additive, not very good stuff I guess. I added an LSD additive and the clunking went away, but the differential is still difficult to turn by hand. I am sure it should be easy to turn when jacked up, but it is quite difficult. After driving in the city for awhile I can even feel the rear diff tighten a bit.
I am going to try and replace the oil with a better quality. Phoned the dealership they recommend a Penzoil 75w90 or 80w90 (already has LSD additive in it.)
Any ideas?
Cheers Bowski


----------

